# تعريف الحبر السري وأقسامه وتركيبه



## fadiza17 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

تعريف الحبر السري وأقسامه
الحبر السري هو أي مادة تصلح للكتابة بدون لون أو رائحة عند جفافها ويمكن إعادتها للظهور بشكلها الواضح بطريقة معينة ويمكن تقسيم أنواع الأحبار التي سوف ترد في هذا البحث إلى عدة أنواع:

1-أحبار الامونيا: وهي الأحبار التي أما تحتوى على امونيا أو الامونيا هي التي تظهرها.

2-أحبار التفاعلات الكيمائية: وهي الأحبار التي تظهر الكتابة عند تفاعلها مع مادة أخرى تستعمل ككاشف.

3- الأحبار السرية الجلدية: وهي الأحبار التي يمكن كتابتها وكشفها على الجلد.

4-أحبار الأشعة فوق البنفسجية :وهي الأحبار التي يمكن كشفها عند تعرضها للأشعة فوق البنفسجية.

5-الأحبار الحساسة للحرارة: وهي الأحبار التي تظهر عند تعرضها لدرجات حرارة مختلفة.

6- الأحبار المائية: وهي الأحبار التي تظهر عند غمرها في الماء.

7-الأحبار البخارية: وهي الأحبار التي تظهر عند تعرضها لأبخرة المواد الأخرى.

8-الأحبار المتلاشية: وهي الأحبار التي تختفي بعد مرور زمن معين.

9-الأحبار السامة : وهي الأحبار التي يمكن استخدامها في عملية القتل.

10-الأحبار الحرارية الحارقة: وهي الأحبار التي يمكن استخدامها في عملية الحرق.

11-أحبار الألعاب السحرية: وهي الأحبار التي يمكن استخدامها في بعض الحيل والألعاب المسلية.

الأدوات المستخدمة في الكتابة
1- الورق:

أ- يجب أن يكون من النوع الماص الأملس.

ب-ان لا يكون من النوع الذي يفشي عليه الحبر.



2-وسيلة الكتابة: قلم حبر فارغ ونظيف، ريشة، قلم ذو رأس كروي، قطعة خشبية مدببة.

· هذا ويمكن الكتابة على الحرير والقماش الأبيض أو الأسود وعلى الملابس من الداخل وبطانة الجاكيت.

· ويتم حفظ مواد الكتابة في أوعية طبيعية (مواد تجميل، مواد طبية، داخل كبسولات الدواء وغيره).

· وتتم الكتابة بين الأسطر العادية وعلى الهامش وفي الفراغ أعلى الصفحة وأسفلها وعلى الظرف من الداخل وفي الصحف والمجلات في صفحات وأماكن معينة متفق عليها.

بعض الطرق العامة لكشف الحبر السري
1. استعمال أبخرة اليود.

2. التعريض للحرارة بالكي (عن طريق المكواه).

استعمال محاليل كيميائية: عن طريق ربط عدة فراشي عرضي ويتم غمسها في محاليل كيميائية مختلفة وتمرر بشكل قطري على الرسالة لإظهار أي رد فعل كيميائي في المكتوب ولنبدأ الآن في توضيح أقسام الأحبار السرية المختلفة.


أحبار الامونيا
غاز الامونيا غاز عديم اللون له رائحة نفاذة رمزه (nh3) وهو يذوب في الماء ليكون هيدروكسيد الامونيا (nh4oh) ودرجة ذوبان هذا الغاز في الماء عالية جدا. وللعلم فان محلول الامونيا في متناول الأيدي وفي الأسواق حيث تستعمل في صباغة الشعر وفي تنظيف زجاج السيارات وغيرها من الاستخدامات والأحبار السرية في هذا الباب أما ان تحتوى على الامونيا أو الامونيا هي التي تظهرها.

1-الحبر السري الأزرق
يتكون من مياه الامونيا القوية التي تستخدم كما هي في الكتابة وعندما تجف يختفي ولإظهار الكتابة نمسحها بقطنة مبللة بمحلول نترات الكوبالت( 2جم في 25 مل من الماء) وسوف تظهر الكتابة باللون الأزرق.

ملاحظات:

1. هذا الحبر متوسط الفاعلية لأنه لا يظهر بوضوح ويختفي بسرعة وإذا أردت ان تظهره على الدوام امسحة بقطنة مبللة بمحلول كربونات الصوديوم 16%.

2. الأفضل ان تكتب بنترات الكوبلت وتظهر الكتابة عندما تمسحها بقطن مبللة بالامونيا مرة واحدة وفي اتجاه واحد تظهر الكتابة في هذه الحالة بلون برتقالي.

2- الحبر السري الصيني الأحمر:
يتكون من جزء (وزن) من كل من فنيول فيثالين والجلسرين والكحول الاثيلي ورابع كلوريد الكربون وعندما يجف سوف يختفى، وعند مسحة بقطنة مبللة بمحلول الامونيا يظهر بلون أحمر قاتم ولإظهاره على الدوام (وهذه قاعدة عامة بالنسبة لأحبار الامونيا) يمسح بواسطة قطنة مبللة بمحلول كربونات الصوديوم.

· ملاحظة: هذا الحبر يعتبر من الأحبار الممتازة في أحبار الامونيا حيث أنه عند كتابته لا يظهر وعند كشفه يكون واضح لكن يجب غلق زجاجته المحفوظ فيها جيدا حيث أنه يتطاير.

3- الحبر السري التركي الأسود
يتكون من ثمانين جرام من كبريتات الحديدوز في لتر من الماء المقطرة (يمكن استخدام الماء العادي عند عدم وجود الماء المقطر وهذه ايضا قاعدة عامة) ، أضف بضع قطرات من حامض الكبريتيك المركز، عندما يجف الحبر سوف يختفى وعندما يعامل بالامونيا يظهر بلون أسود فاتح (أو بني فاتح).

ملاحظات:

1. يعد هذا الحبر ايضا من الأحبار الجيدة ويمكن إظهاره بلون أزرق ولا يختفي بواسطة محلول من حديد و سيانيد البوتاسيوم (2جم في 25مل من الماء وهذا قاعدة عامة في هذا البحث عند ذكر كلمة محلول).

2. يمكن الكتابة بواسطة محلول كربونات الصوديوم 16% وتظهر بالحبر التركي بلون مائل الى البرتقالي ولا يختفى والعكس أفضل بلون مائل الى الأسود الفاتح.

4- الحبر السري الأحمر الدموي (الألماني)
يتركب هذا الحبر بإذابة 350 مل من الأستون في 640 مل من الماء المقطر زائد 4 جم من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم + 4 جم من الفنيول فيثالين وعند الجفاف يختفى الحبر ويظهر بلون أحمر دموي عند معاملته بالامونيا.

ملاحظات:

1- بعد الكتابة بهذا الحبر تظهر بعض الحروف ولا تختفي عند ذلك أمسحه بقطنة مبللة بالامونيا فسوف يظهر بوضوح ثم يختفي تماما عند الجفاف.

2- يمكن الكتابة بمحلول كربونات الصوديوم ونمسح بالحبر فيظهر أيضا ولا يختفى.

3- عموما فان هذا الحبر يعد من الأحبار الممتازة للأمونيا .

5- الحبر السري الإسرائيلي الأزرق الفاتح رقم (1):
يتكون هذا الحبر من إذابة 8 جرام من كبريتات النحاس في 472 مل من الماء المقطر مع وضع قليل من الصمغ أو السكر ليجعل الحبر له قوام وعندما يجف الحبر يختفى، وعند معاملته مع محلول الامونيا يظهر بلون ازرق فاتح.

ملاحظات:

1. لابد أن يجف الحبر (وهذه قاعدة عامة) قبل أن يعامل مع الامونيا.

2. يمكن إظهار الحبر بوضوح عند تعرضه لغاز الامونيا من أسفل الورثة تحت الكتابة.

6- الحبر السري الإسرائيلي الأزرق الفاتح رقم (2):
يتكون من إذابة 124 جم كبريتات النحاس في لتر من الماء المقطر المضاف اليه 8 نقطة من حامض الكبريتيك (أو حامض ) المركز وعندما يجف الحبر يختفى ويمكن إظهاره عند معاملته مع الامونيا بلون ازرق فاتح ثم يختفى عند الجفاف.

ملاحظات:

1- عند تعريض الورقة من أسفل لغاز الامونيا تحت الكتابة يظهر الحبر بشكل واضح ولا يختفي بسرعة ويعد هذا الحبر من الأحبار الجيدة للأمونيا.

2- عند الكتابة بمحلول من حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم ثم نظهر الكتابة بالحبر الإسرائيلي تظهر الكتابة بلون بني واضح ويبقى ولا يختفى.

7- الحبر السري الأخضر الغامق:
لعمل هذا الحبر نذيب 73 جم من نترات الكوبالت في 4 لتر من الماء المقطر وكاشف هذا الحبر سيكون محلول مركز من الامونيا وستظهر الكتابة باللون الأخضر الغامق.

ملاحظة: يمكن تعريض الورقة من أسفل لغاز الامونيا فتظهر الكتابة بشكل واضح.

أحبار التفاعلات الكيميائية
وهي الأحبار التي تظهر الكتابة عند تفاعلها مع مادة أخرى تستعمل ككاشف.

1-الحبر السري الأزرق رقم (1):
يتكون هذا الحبر من 53 جم من حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم مذابة في لتر من الماء المقطر وكاشفة يكون محلول من كبريتات الحديد المخفف بواسطة قطنة مبلله به وبعد الجفاف تظهر الكتابة باللون الأزرق والعكس صحيح.



ملاحظات:

1. اذا الحبر من الأحبار الجيدة حيث لا يظهر حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم بالامونيا أو بالحرارة العادية.

2. يمكن تحضير محلول كبريتات الحديد المخفف بإذابة 50 جم منها في لتر من الماء المقطر.

2- الحبر السري الأزرق رقم (2):
يكتب بمحلول كبريتات الحديد (3 جم لكل 50 مل ماء) زائد قطرتين من حامض الكبريتيك المركز وكاشفة يكون محلول حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم.

ملاحظات:

1. يمكن استخدام الحبر التركي بدلا من هذا الحبر حيث أنه له نفس التركيب.

2. يمكن إجراء التجربة بالعكس وهو الأفضل.

3- الحبر السري البني رقم (1):
يتكون هذا الحبر من محلول كبريتات النحاس (8 جم لكل 50 مل ماء) وكاشفة محلول حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم (3 جم لكل 25مل ماء).

ملاحظة: 

يمكن إجراء التجربة بالعكس ويظهر بنفس اللون ولكن أخف.

4-الحبر السري البني رقم (2):
عبارة عن محلول من 62 جم من كبريتات النحاس في لتر من الماء المقطر وكاشفة 53 جم من حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم مذابة في لتر من الماء المقطر والعكس صحيح.

5-الحبر السري الأخضر:
يكتب بمحلول كبريتات النحاس 6.2 جم لكل 100 مل ماء مقطر وكاشفة محلول كربونات الصوديوم 15.9% والعكس صحيح بلون أخضر مزرق وهو الأفضل لكن يجب الانتظار حتى الجفاف .

ملاحظة: هذا الحبر يعتبر من الأحبار الشعبية لأن مواده متوفرة في كل مكان.

6- الحبر السري الأخضر الفاتح (اليمني):
يتكون هذا الحبر من 73 جم من نترات الكوبالت مذابة في لتر من الماء المقطر وكاشفة محلول مكون من 53 جم من حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم في لتر من الماء والعكس أفضل.

ملاحظة: عند المسح بالقطنة تمسح مسحة خفيفة.

7-الحبر السري الأحمر الغامق رقم (1)
يتكون هذا الحبر من 68 جم من كلوريد الزئبق في لتر من الماء وبعد جفاف الكتابة تختفي وتظهر بعد معاملتها بمحلول مكون من 83 جم من يوديد البوتاسيوم المذابة في لتر من الماء والعكس صحيح بلون برتقالي وهو الأفضل.

· ملاحظة: عند مسح الكتابة مرة واحدة يظهر الحبر وعند مسحه مرة ثانية بيوديد البوتاسيوم يعطى لون أحمر حول الكتابة التي تختفي ويمكن أن تظهرها مرة أخرى بالمسح بقطنة مبللة بمحلول كلوريد الزئبق بلون أحمر.

8- الحبر السري الأحمر الغامق رقم (2):
يكتب بمحلول كلوريد النحاس (8 جم لكل 100 مل ماء) وكاشفة محلول حديدوسيانيد البوتاسيوم 03 جم لكل 50 مل ماء) والعكس صحيح ويظهر بلون أحمر.......
............يتبع ان شاء الله:55:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جديد في المضمون عاشت الأيادي .........


----------



## تولين (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد ومعلومات مفيدة شكرت


----------



## fadiza17 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوور*

:56:مشكورين اخواني على المرور وان شاء الله تكملة الموضوع قريبا


----------



## aahmh86 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ما يعجبني في هذا المنتدى أنني كل يوم أتعلم واعرف منه شي جديد.
بارك الله فيك_ وفي إنتظار إبداعاتك.


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## Chemist Nader (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جيد ومعلومات مفيدة شكرت*​


----------



## سعيد777 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرأ على هلا المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## zeid25 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد وما يميزه انه يشمل العديد من الطرق وضمن المبدأ العلمي

تحياتي


----------



## sniper1975 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم .....................مشكور


----------



## malahy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نريد معلومات عن الحبر العادي وكيفية تحضيره


----------



## malahy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نريد معرفة الحبر العادي


----------



## fadiza17 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله قريبا سنتكلم عن الحبر العادي وحبر الطابعات


----------



## Mshussein2009 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باب البحر (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي .. معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
رائع


----------

